
Vitamin D, part 2: Shannon's story - conorh
https://www.devaboone.com/post/vitamin-d-part-2-shannon-s-story
======
conorh
This is part two of my wife's (a parathyroid surgeon, devaboone on here) blog
series on Vitamin D - it generated a good amount of interest last time and
she's following up on some of the issues raised last time "what dose should I
take". The first part is here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24138590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24138590)
and some previous discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24061164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24061164).

